# Single action revolver



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey all, long time no post. I recently got an itch to acquire a single action revolver and have been looking for a stainless or nickel plated single action 1873 type. I have looked at Uberti, Ruger, Cimmaron firearms, and a few others. Are there any other manufacturers out there? And do they make a single action peacemaker/cattleman in .44mag. I know I've seen them in .44 special, but I would like the option of both. I'm kinda looking to get one similar to the one from Hell Ride that The Gent carries. Thanks guys.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a Ruger Stainless Vaquero in .44 magnum I bought new several years ago. However I do not see the .44 magnum Vaquero listed anymore in their catalog, only the Blackhawk. Shame, that was why I bought mine so I could shoot either the specials or the magnums in the same pistol. Seem like that would be a popular caliber to have. I don't understand why they discontinued it.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

beretta


----------



## Flyboy_451 (Aug 8, 2008)

MitchellB said:


> I have a Ruger Stainless Vaquero in .44 magnum I bought new several years ago. However I do not see the .44 magnum Vaquero listed anymore in their catalog, only the Blackhawk. Shame, that was why I bought mine so I could shoot either the specials or the magnums in the same pistol. Seem like that would be a popular caliber to have. I don't understand why they discontinued it.


Mitchell,

What you have is the original "Vaquero", built through 2003. In 2004, ruger came out with the "New Vaquero". The original Vaquero was built on the same frame size as the larger frame Blackhawk series, while the "New Vaquero" is built on a smaller frame that is very similar in size to the 1873 Colt, and thus, will not handle the pressure of .44 magnum loads, or heavy loaded .45 Colt for that matter. It is my understanding that this move was to cater to the cowboy action shooters, as well as others, that wanted to gun that was a closer replica to the original Colt.

I am one of those that wish they would have left well enough alone. I like the styling and ruggedness of the Vaquero chambered in either the .44 mag or .45 Colt loaded heavy. It makes for a great woods gun, and could even be pressed into service as a primary defensive weapon, should the need arise. While not ideal for this role, a single action six shooter in a well practiced hand is a formidable weapon.

JW


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

a few makers come to mind... Taylors, EAA Big Bore, Heritage, Beretta, these are fine firearms in my opinion I shoot Cowboy action Compitition and As much as I shoot with 45.s I would carry one concealed with no problems cause I do from time to time


----------



## nfafan (Aug 26, 2009)

The EAA Bounty Hunters have been getting good press, I'd be inclined towards a .357 myself.

EAA Revolvers in 45LC - eaa-guns.com


----------



## oldslowchevy (Oct 31, 2011)

i have the uberti, i like it.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i'd get a SS Ruger
well made, been around for a long time, probably no problems ever


----------

